# A little worried about my white's tree frog?



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well He's been off his food for a food week now
and I just found him and his legs were kind of spazzing and he's gone all blotchy and not looking great. Also has some sticky stuff all over him?
Not sure if he's in shed or what as I haven't witnessed it before
please shed some light as I'm really quiet worried
cheers for any advice and i'll get pictures in a moment if that'll help
chris


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Well He's been off his food for a food week now
> and I just found him and his legs were kind of spazzing and he's gone all blotchy and not looking great. Also has some sticky stuff all over him?
> Not sure if he's in shed or what as I haven't witnessed it before
> please shed some light as I'm really quiet worried
> ...


He looks like this right now









How he normally looks :


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Noone can help?
I've found him twice now flipped on his back with his legs twitching.
Really don't think he will make it over night 
I've put him in a spare brand new exo so everything is clean and minimal for now :\ as there isnt much else I can do until I can either get him to the vets or someone can advise me?
I really hope it isnt something i've done or failed to do !


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

That looks seriously bad, maybe some sort of bacterial infection. If you can, get him straight to a vets. I had that with my red eyes and they went downhill fast.

Whats your temperatures and humidity?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

How long has he been looking like this? To me that looks like it can't have just happened overnight, and as Oly says, it looks like it could be a bacterial infection. This is a trip to the vets, for sure.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

It looks very bloated, and also if it hasnt been eating for a week it would be much thinner.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think only a week without food would have much of a drastic effect on how skinny it is, especially if it was hugely fat before. These guys can go a while without food.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I don't think only a week without food would have much of a drastic effect on how skinny it is, especially if it was hugely fat before. These guys can go a while without food.


yeah a couple of my stubborn males refuse food for upto 10 days occasionally.

yeah that deff doesn't look too good go to vet asap :-|


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello guys,

sorry I haven't replied till now, I had to go to bed as I was just worrying myself sick and wasn't having any replies.
He has made it through the night but has only moved slightly.
The vets will be rung today and I will ask my mum to take me up there
He was in a exo terra 90x45x45 with a heatmat at 30oc on one side (the opposite side to which he hangs out at) and I just spray every night to keep humidity up
I know it doesnt look like it has happened over night but I assure you i've been checking him every single night as he hasnt eaten (atleast his skin looking like this) I really did think it was a bad shed or something as I haven't witnessed one before and it was so sudden.
As far as I'm aware it has been a week but with live food you can never tell so it could of been longer?
As for bacterial infection, that's what I thought but how would this explain him flipping over and twitching? that sounds something much more serious than a bacterial infection?
As I said he's in a clean viv for now with paper towel substrate and everything was scrubbed and cleaned.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention that he's only four months old incase you were basing size and weight by an adult or juvi


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Let us know how it goes. In the first pic I can see that there is shed skin still attached to him in places, so some of the crap on his head may be skin, but he really does look very very poorly. Good luck with the vets, I really hope the little guy pulls through.
I must say though, 30C does seem a little too warm, maybe turn it down a couple of degrees. I've been keeping mine at 28C for a year and they're healthy as anything.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Let us know how it goes. In the first pic I can see that there is shed skin still attached to him in places, so some of the crap on his head may be skin, but he really does look very very poorly. Good luck with the vets, I really hope the little guy pulls through.
> I must say though, 30C does seem a little too warm, maybe turn it down a couple of degrees. I've been keeping mine at 28C for a year and they're healthy as anything.


ok I'll turn the heatmat down. He doesn't really go near it and was in a 90x45x45 so can easily get away from the heat. The cool end is around 22oc as my room is quite warm from other reptiles, hope this is ok.
I'm on my way back from the vets now and he's not given me anything but is consulting with a vet nurse who keeps these and has seen others with the same problem and has got them back to health. Either he or she will ring me later and tell me what I need to do and will be posting out any meds needed for him (if that's what they decide is needed)
The vet did find some shed and has now pulled it off (most was on his belly/legs)
His biggest concern though, which I hadn't noticed was an uneven lump on his back. This is news to me and have never noticed it before? He said it was the pelvic bone which is worrying (hoping it isn't mbd) but he said it could of been a fall or from when he was flipping onto his back last night.
He is looking quite a bit better today and was a lot more normal when he was being handled by the vet. Hopefully he is on the mend and will survive. Let's hope
H e weighed him and he's 14g and 4 and a half months old so not sure if that's good or not?
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

No idea about whether the weight is good, I've never weighed mine but I think I will when I get home cos mine are giant fatties!
He might not be going near the heat mat because it is too warm for him, or he just doesn't feel the need to go any closer, but personally I think 30C is a little too warm. 22C at the cool end is fine.
Good to hear that he seems a little better today, fingers crossed the vets get back to you soon!!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

manda88 said:


> No idea about whether the weight is good, I've never weighed mine but I think I will when I get home cos mine are giant fatties!
> He might not be going near the heat mat because it is too warm for him, or he just doesn't feel the need to go any closer, but personally I think 30C is a little too warm. 22C at the cool end is fine.
> Good to hear that he seems a little better today, fingers crossed the vets get back to you soon!!


ok no problems
I've turned the mat down now and have returned him to his clean 45x45x60 viv with nothing high for him to climb on in case he falls but a lot of cover so he doesn't stress out too much
I really hope he gets better aswell and I hope i've done all the right things as I've been a bit panicked as I said it's happened quite sudden
The vet said they'd get back to me by the end of the day so just have to wait a while now and just hope
Do you think I should keep it quite humid or just give it a light spray and then let it get quite dry before spraying again?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> ok no problems
> I've turned the mat down now and have returned him to his clean 45x45x60 viv with nothing high for him to climb on in case he falls but a lot of cover so he doesn't stress out too much
> I really hope he gets better aswell and I hope i've done all the right things as I've been a bit panicked as I said it's happened quite sudden
> The vet said they'd get back to me by the end of the day so just have to wait a while now and just hope
> Do you think I should keep it quite humid or just give it a light spray and then let it get quite dry before spraying again?


Well if it is a bacterial infection, I'd just give it a very light spray just to keep him hydrated, as the infection could be cause by being too wet/humid. I hardly ever spray my whites to be honest, the hygrometer in with them usually reads 40-50% and they're perfectly happy with that. I only ever spray them when the soil is starting to dry out, if the frog feels dry then they can just visit the water bowl to rehydrate themselves. Realistically I only spray mine probably twice a week, if that! Just make sure he's got some nice fresh water in his bowl so he can go to it if he wants to.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, will make sure he has shallow water (incase he flips over in it again) and will give him a nice spray and wait for further instructions from the vet
Cheers again you've been amazing


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Ok, will make sure he has shallow water (incase he flips over in it again) and will give him a nice spray and wait for further instructions from the vet
> Cheers again you've been amazing


:2thumb: Gee, I wouldn't say I'm amazing but thanks! :blush: :flrt:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Giving good advise when someone is worried and isn't quite sure what to do is in my eyes worthy of being called amazing :2thumb:
well atleast in my eyes


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Giving good advise when someone is worried and isn't quite sure what to do is in my eyes worthy of being called amazing :2thumb:
> well atleast in my eyes


Aww thanks! I'm glad I could help out!


----------

